# Dilemna with Relabeling and Tear Away Tags



## cdaidaho (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello! Our brand has really grown this last year, but we are in a pickle in regards to doing our own labels. This last round we screen printed our own labels on shirts. But many of our shirts are Bella Canvas and there were a few instances where with the same shirt and color, we would have 3-4 different country of origins! This means that we go from having 4-5 screens for different sizes to like almost 20 screens for just one model and color shirt.

Anyways, to avoid that problem and make us more flexible in the future, we are considering the idea of doing a sewn label with just our Logo / Company Name / Website, tearing out the Bella label and sewing our label over the top of the care instructions label. 

Question is, will this work? And is it cheesy to sew your own woven label on top of the manufacturers tear-away label (just the country of origin/size label)? 

What's the best way to solve this problem for our company?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You could tear out the front layer of the Bella tag (that has their name), and keep the second layer with the size, care, fabric content, and origin information. Then screen print your logo and company info in the neck, just need to flip (tape?) the label out of the way when printing.

This works with Next Level labels, too--since nothing but their name is on that first part of the label.

You end up with your professional looking screen printed logo and a professional fabric label with tiny little print for all the legally required stuff. No chance of getting mixed up and printing the wrong size on a shirt.

^ This is what I would do _if_ I thought relabeling was worth it. As it is, I decided to use hang tags for garments I wholesale, and just the OEM labels for garments I retail. I just can't see doubling my time and labor on each garment for something the customer won't value and thus won't pay more for.


----------

